# EOS 60D Coming August 26 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Where are the SLR’s?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The embargo on the 60D doesn’t end until August 26, 2010. So that’ll be next Thursday.</span></strong></p>
<p>No word on what else will be announced with it.</p>
<p>Expect at least 2 lenses<strong>.</strong></p>
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ve heard nothing about an announcement date for the camera, only that it’ll be around for Photokina.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Big White Lenses

<span style="font-weight: normal;">A few people are saying all 4 of the big whites are being replaced. This may be true, but I still believe they’ll be updated in pairs.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/eos-60d-coming-august-26-cr3/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Aug 19, 2010)

Off topically thoght: this means the arrival of a 5DIII sometime by fall 2011. As it is my main interest of upcoming Canon products. It will be a great year till then with all the lenses and stuff which is also rumored to be announced. 1DsIV will give a forecast on what possibly will be implemented in a 5DIII. You better get married now CG...;-) As there ain't no possibility later in the year to take a day off due to new Canon products;-)


----------



## ryanraphael (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you referring to that G12 mock up with intolerably large lens? They are ruining the aesthetics of G-series should that design be true...


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2010)

pedro said:


> Off topically thoght: this means the arrival of a 5DIII sometime by fall 2011.



Yes, that would fit the up-to-now 5D timeline perfectly.


Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## Woody (Aug 19, 2010)

ryanraphael said:


> Are you referring to that G12 mock up with intolerably large lens? They are ruining the aesthetics of G-series should that design be true...



The 'fake' G12 picture shows focal length of 16.1-80.5 mm as compared to G11's 6.1-30.5 mm. This can only mean the G12 gets an increase in sensor size. I thought everyone has always been clamoring for larger sensor sizes. No?


----------



## hoktar (Aug 19, 2010)

So which one of the news is CR3 now? The one about the 60D or the G12 or the lenses....?
First it's 19th, then 24th and now 26th hope it's final some day....


----------



## Jan (Aug 19, 2010)

Woody said:


> ryanraphael said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to that G12 mock up with intolerably large lens? They are ruining the aesthetics of G-series should that design be true...
> ...


This would be cool, but unfortunately the picture is definetly a photoshopped G11. There are a lot of things that make me think that (not only me).


----------



## pedro (Aug 19, 2010)

There is at least one CR3 for sure: our man is getting married in September and it might result in probable new "body releases" ;-)


----------



## babya (Aug 19, 2010)

CNET Asia seems to have mentioned the G12:
http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/digitalcameras/0,39005881,45287152p,00.htm
http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/digitalcameras/0,39001469,62202170,00.htm

However I can't find any official announement yet.


----------



## Jan (Aug 19, 2010)

babya said:


> CNET Asia seems to have mentioned the G12:
> http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/digitalcameras/0,39005881,45287152p,00.htm
> http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/digitalcameras/0,39001469,62202170,00.htm
> 
> However I can't find any official announement yet.


But at least there's a picture which doesn't look like a fake...


----------



## mikeeick (Aug 19, 2010)

About the BIG WHITES:
The last time they were updated all 4 lenses (2,8 300; 2,8 400; 4 500; 4 600) were released as IS versions together (that was back in July 1999, so more than 10 years ago!).
IÂ´m pretty sure theyÂ´ll do it just the same this time, because there is no good reason to split that.

Have a nice wedding next week!


----------



## babya (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like the G12 information on the 2 CNET Asia pages has now been removed.


----------



## Jan (Aug 19, 2010)

babya said:


> Looks like the G12 information on the 2 CNET Asia pages has now been removed.


Strange... However, the pictures seemed to be real...


----------



## funkstar (Aug 19, 2010)

hoktar said:


> So which one of the news is CR3 now? The one about the 60D or the G12 or the lenses....?
> First it's 19th, then 24th and now 26th hope it's final some day....


The time scale might be shifting, but the number of days it is shifting by is getting smaller 

Yeah, I know, I'm desperate to hear about the 60D and will cling onto anything I can get until any NDA is lifted.


----------



## Aputure (Aug 19, 2010)

pedro said:


> There is at least one CR3 for sure: our man is getting married in September and it might result in probable new "body releases" ;-)



LOL ;D


----------



## MintMark (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like both the S95 and G12 have high dynamic range mode... not something I really thought about before but now I have thought about it, I wonder if the 60D will have it!

Hopefully not long to wait now...


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 19, 2010)

I doubt the 60D would have the HDR mode. 60D is geared more towards "professionals" and HDR in the point'n'shoots is somewhat gimmicky.

I am curious how well this HDR mode works. Does it process them completely in camera...into a CR2? 

(EDIT): On the other hand, we can look at the old "direct print" button to counter my first argument!


----------



## kubelik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm really dubious about the G12 emerging as shown in the earlier rumor (plus the supposed "press release" was just a G11 press release with the names exchanged). it might be heading in the right direction (yes larger sensor please) but I doubt that's the exact form factor.

that sd4500 is kind of ugly, not sure whats going on with the two-tone colors and the weird angular sculpting taken a step too far ...

good to see non-handicapped movie mode in the new S95


----------



## Woody (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking at the leaked specs of the upcoming 16 MP Sony A55 (10 fps???) and 16 MP Nikon D95 (39 AF points???), it looks like the Canon 60D has some serious competition ahead. Canon better release something more than a 7D/50D rehash.


----------



## Alph (Aug 19, 2010)

I second that.

Canon needs to come to the table with some interesting features and ensure that the basics, such as focus, are up to par.

Cheers.


----------



## scott (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyrax said:


> I doubt the 60D would have the HDR mode. 60D is geared more towards "professionals" and HDR in the point'n'shoots is somewhat gimmicky.
> 
> I am curious how well this HDR mode works. Does it process them completely in camera...into a CR2?
> 
> (EDIT): On the other hand, we can look at the old "direct print" button to counter my first argument!



Direct print is great for spot meter and additional ISO on my 400d.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 19, 2010)

The Nikon D3100 has just been released. Full time auto focus in video mode - 1,920 x 1,080 (24p): 24 fps (23.976 fps) â€¢ 1,280 x 720 (30p): 30 fps (29.97 fps). All this from a $699.95 w/kit lens camera. What will the D90 replacement specs look like??? Sure hope Canon has been paying attention and tops these new Nikons.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2010)

How about another picture? I'm certain the one posted last week was real. Shame it has gone plastic. Will be lighter though and hopefully less expensive. And hopefully smaller. I think a $1099 retail will move the body nicely.


----------



## noobie (Aug 19, 2010)

scott said:


> Cyrax said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt the 60D would have the HDR mode. 60D is geared more towards "professionals" and HDR in the point'n'shoots is somewhat gimmicky.
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, Canon better bring their A game, there is some really good stuff coming to market...and I hate to go through the trouble of selling all my gear, but if the Nikon proves to be the better camera I may make the switch.  Which sucks because I love Canon lenses. :'(

I really don't like the flip out screen, I though I might but it just looks too cumbersome, but I will wait for the reviews and handle them all before go through he pains of moving.


----------



## dmadden (Aug 19, 2010)

I hear the d80 and d90 are supposed to be the opposing bodies for the 40d and 50d. If thats the case, how is it nikons only go up to 1/4000?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm having a hard time getting my head around some of the comments here. 

Would anyone really switch camera systems for 39 autofocus points? Or for 10 fps? I certainly can see the appeal of auto focus in video mode (If I shot video), but from the leaked specs so far, it seems like the differences between brands are likely to represent mainly incremental changes.

Maybe I'm missing something here. 

And, if anyone with a lot of Canon glass does decide to switch systems I'm interested.


----------



## dmadden (Aug 20, 2010)

unfocused said:


> I'm having a hard time getting my head around some of the comments here.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here.
> 
> And, if anyone with a lot of Canon glass does decide to switch systems I'm interested.



I agree, I must be missing something too. The glass is more important to me than a gimmicky body. Would never switch to Nikon over a fancy body. One thing that would make me switch! Come out with a sensor that gives ISO100 quality at ISO6400. Anything outside of that and I'll continue using my 40d until I can afford a fullframe.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 20, 2010)

If the 'HDR' mode is like the others, it will just be the 3 frames merged into a tone mapped jpg. if they make it a 12-14bit tiff, that will be a step in the right direction.


----------



## ronderick (Aug 20, 2010)

funkstar said:


> hoktar said:
> 
> 
> > So which one of the news is CR3 now? The one about the 60D or the G12 or the lenses....?
> ...



I'm sure the wait will be over by the time Photokina takes place 8)


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

pedro said:


> There is at least one CR3 for sure: our man is getting married in September and it might result in probable new "body releases" ;-)


I thought it would be an August 26th announcement... (not the actual release though )


----------



## kubelik (Aug 20, 2010)

unfocused (and dmadden), I'm going to third that opinion. for example, I know that the 5D Mark II's AF setup and speed is nothing to write home about, but at the same time, I rarely run across any situation where it lets me down and denies me a shot I could have snagged otherwise (and I shoot everything from low light to daylight, landscapes to BIF).

I do think it's worth noting the 'why don't I switch' sentiment has some merit for a novice who maybe has a single, older Rebel body and kit or middling EF-S glass. there's no reason not to ditch that and move to Nikon if they feel the grass is really greener. I personally think it would be bizarre to see someone ditching 10K worth of canon glass to move to nikon, but if you are that person, please let me know.

what I think the more long-time shooters here know (especially guys who have shot both Canon and Nikon systems before) is that there really isn't a huge difference between the systems at this point, the difference is in the photog


----------



## unfocused (Aug 20, 2010)

> what I think the more long-time shooters here know (especially guys who have shot both Canon and Nikon systems before) is that there really isn't a huge difference between the systems at this point, the difference is in the photog



All very well said.

I am just thankful not to have to worry about: What film did I put in this camera? Did I change the film speed when I switched from slides to Tri-X? Did I remember to change the f-stop when I went inside? Did I leave the shutter speed on 1/250th when I put the strobe on? Do I have enough hands to get the focus, shutter speed and f-stop all synchronized? Was that developer or fixer I just poured into the tank? Did I get the film on the developing reel right? Did I leave the box of paper open when I turned on the light? (you get the idea)


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

dmadden said:


> I hear the d80 and d90 are supposed to be the opposing bodies for the 40d and 50d. If thats the case, how is it nikons only go up to 1/4000?


Most of the time ther where no direct opponents from Nikon and Canon. Some specs of the Nikons were better, some others of the Canons. Concerning the shortest exposure time, Canon won the match.


----------



## Inst (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd be surprised at 39 AF points because that would suggest that Nikon is bus-ing the D300s series, but their sales models are different.

60D better have at least 1 stop ISO improvement over 7D, or Canon will be in deep trouble.


----------



## hoktar (Aug 22, 2010)

Inst said:


> 60D better have at least 1 stop ISO improvement over 7D, or Canon will be in deep trouble.



Are you serious? I mean, why should this be so bad for them? I very very much doubt it has that improvement.
Canon always goes for more and morea mpix (which is fine with me), they can't just all of a sudden make the 60D have less than the 550D, that would be insane. So the only possibility would be to imrove the sensor or a DIGIC-V and I doubt that very much too, no one would buy the 7D anymore then.

I am afraid all we get will be the flipscreen, which is fu..ed. So that's what I waited for 2 years now, a flipscreen, great....


----------



## Jan (Aug 22, 2010)

hoktar said:


> Canon always goes for more and morea mpix (which is fine with me), they can't just all of a sudden make the 60D have less than the 550D, that would be insane. So the only possibility would be to imrove the sensor or a DIGIC-V and I doubt that very much too, no one would buy the 7D anymore then.
> 
> I am afraid all we get will be the flipscreen, which is fu..ed. So that's what I waited for 2 years now, a flipscreen, great....


Not always. The 1000D was released with lower MPix than the at that time state-of-the-art 450D. And I remember lots of people appreciating the 1000D for the pixel level sharpness.
The Digic IV seems to be quite powerful. The Digic III didn't last for that much generations of cameras.

However, Digic V would not increase image quality.

People who fancy Mg-bodys and the older style controls would buy the 7D and not the 60D.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Aug 25, 2010)

Color me curious: has Canon (or, for that matter, any company other than Sony, which has too many models to wrap my head around) _ever_ announced two [or more] *dSLR* models (ILCs [interchangeable-lens-compacts] not counted) in a single day? ???

Just asking about the possibility of an *EOS 60D* and an *EOS-1Ds Mark IV* being announced simultaneously... though I know that's unlikely


----------



## EOS (Aug 25, 2010)

Son of Daguerre said:


> Color me curious: has Canon (or, for that matter, any company other than Sony, which has too many models to wrap my head around) _ever_ announced two [or more] *dSLR* models (ILCs [interchangeable-lens-compacts] not counted) in a single day? ???
> 
> Just asking about the possibility of an *EOS 60D* and an *EOS-1Ds Mark IV* being announced simultaneously... though I know that's unlikely




Rest asure that 60d and 1Ds4 will not be announced at the same time.
For pro camera's we always get a nice teaser by Canon a few days before it's actually being announced.
It will be no different tis time...


----------



## hoktar (Aug 25, 2010)

I am slowly beginning to doubt that we will see the 60D tomorrow...
One day before announcement and still there is NOTHING!?
No news of a press event, nothing.

I doubt it very very much..


----------

